# Acks' super duper clean ICE Princess!



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks for the compliments on the house, but please stay on topic


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

rost12 said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the house, but please stay on topic


True, point well taken.

Ack, your car looks very nice.

P.S. :bow: to that super :str8pimpi house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

rost as the rappers would say, Dude, you a baller yo!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> rost as the rappers would say, Dude, you a baller yo!


Is that good?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

rost12 said:


> Is that good?


Yep, that's good.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks for all of the compliments guys! :thumbup: Since there was no show and I had my camera, I had to take some pics of my car in front of the house. It will give me something to strive for. I'd love to own a house similiar to this one day. :bow:


----------

